
Sociopaths more likely to not wear masks - ZguideZ
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/09/02/study-refusal-to-wear-face-mask-associated-with-psychopathy-traits.html
======
grawprog
Oh yeah this again. If anyone took the time to look at the original study,
it's a matter of correlation being reported as causation.

[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S019188692...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0191886920305377)

~1500 people were given both a questionnaire about their opinions on covid
containment measures as well as....to use a quote from the study

>answered facets from the PID-5, the Affective resonance factor of the ACME

They then took those that scored lower on certain traits, matched them with
their answers on the covid questionnaire and drew the conclusion that those
who disagree with lockdown measures are sociopathic.

This study is bad science, its conclusions are flawed and the news keeps
spreading this utter bullshit as fact.

------
pnutjam
This is akin to reporting water is wet...

------
just-juan-post
If everyone around you is an asshole then maybe you're the asshole.

If everyone around you is a "sociopath", then perhaps you are the sociopath. A
sociopath who wants to control the actions of millions of others based on
whatever news story scared you that day.

If your aim is truly about public safety then you need to crusade against
alcohol instead.

------
rogerkirkness
Science: psychology cannot be reproduced or validated, only observed and
opined on

Media: pscyhology matters more than physics, it can predict everything, let's
find correlations

------
zalkota
Orange man bad

------
anonymouswacker
The actual article title: "Sociopathic traits linked to not wearing a mask or
social distancing during pandemic: study"

Unfortunately for those with disabilities precluding them from wearing a mask
--or who know that they do not have COVID or had it previously and have
recovered, etc.--they now get a new insult lobbed at them by mask shamers:
"sociopath". As if being called a "Karen", "anti-masker", etc. were not
already dismissive enough.

~~~
smt88
What disabilities preclude wearing masks?

How does one know that they don't have Covid?

Do we know for sure that someone who previously had Covid cannot become a
spreader again?

~~~
anonymouswacker
What disabilities preclude wearing masks?

\- PTSD (combat veterans, survivors of abuse, rape, kidnapping, etc.) or other
mental health issues, facial injuries/deformities, lung conditions.

How does one know that they don't have Covid?

\- Testing; recovering from the virus and passing a test.

Do we know for sure that someone who previously had Covid cannot become a
spreader again?

\- Not much data here that I've found, of course, since it is rare and new.
One could be overly cautious because it is "novel" and assume that a healthy
immune system could allow reinfection fairly quickly as there have been a few
documented reinfections, or look at other coronaviruses (MERS/SARS) and assume
that is more likely to take months to years to become infectious, after being
infected again.

